# American Idol "Top 8 performance show" 4/13/2011 *spoilers



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

That time of the week again.

LOL at JLo in the aftermath of Pia getting ousted. "I wish there was something we could do." There was but you used it on Casey! 

Music from the movies.

Paul - "Old time rock and roll" by Bob Seger - Oh wow dawg... That was freaking awful! Go home now please! Sax guy was pretty awful too. Great criticism from the judges once again... NOT! They really need a Simon to give honest critics.

Lauren - "The climb" by Miley Cyrus - HAHA "Your better than Miley." He's probably right. I never thought Miley was a strong singer. I thought she did alright. I wasn't blown away by any means but she did a nice job.

Stefano - "End of the road" by Boyz II Men - I thought he did quite well on this. Not sure if he has a big enough voter base to keep him going, but he should be proud he's gone this far from not even being in the top 10 to start. I think he might get by another week. He's my favorite guy in the competition. PS. Why are they swearing so much this season? I don't mind but the bleeping is getting annoying!

Scotty - "I crossed my heart" by George Straight - I know country is your genre but geez dude Carrie Underwood switched it up. I thought he did nicely but he's going to hit a wall with voters if he doesn't do something other than country songs all the time. Randy disagrees with me. He says if its not broken don't fix it.

Unrelated the commercial just said "the hit new show Breaking In" isn't hit new show code for we will be cancelling this ASAP for Fox?

Casey - "Nature boy" by Nat King Cole - I thought he did good but it was a little sleepy and will people remember it? We shall see tomorrow night.

Mary Murphy back on SYTYCD.. Oh my ears! 

Haley - "Call me" by Blondie - Hmmm. I'm not sure she did enough to avoid the bottom 3. It just didn't seem strong enough for me. Sadly she's the last hottie in the competition too.  Sorry Haley but saying you'll bring it next week might not work anymore at this stage of the competition.

Jacob - "Bridge over troubled water" from The Pursuit of Happiness - Thanks Iovine for laying it down to Jacob about preaching to people. One of the few times I've agreed with Iovine. I thought he did very good on this one.

James - "Heavy Metal" by Sammy Hagar - Wow Iovine is so arrogant. Will is a bit of a twit too. LOL I remember this song from a South Park episode! I liked it and I think he was smart not listening to either of those guys. We will see tomorrow though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Kamakzie said:


> That time of the week again.


:up:

I'm here. I'm so not invested at this point but I'm watching.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'll be watching later after Survivor, but wanted to again say that the show is much more enjoyable with Kamakzie's threads!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> :up:
> 
> I'm here. I'm so not invested at this point but I'm watching.


Pia was my favorite. Plus she was good eye candy. I will be in cruise control the rest of this season.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Kamakzie said:


> Pia was my favorite. Plus she was good eye candy. I will be in cruise control the rest of this season.


Same. And I won't be expecting anyone I like that's left to get very far.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to admit did not enjoy Paul's rendition of that song. That's one of my oldie favs and he didn't do it justice. He is fun to watch though.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Lauren got a standing O.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Sax *guy* was pretty awful too.


You might wanna rewatch that part, dawg


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> You might wanna rewatch that part, dawg


Maybe it was Paul's bad singing that made me hear bad sax playing.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Kamakzie said:


> He's my favorite guy in the competition.


He's been mine since his audition. His wild card performance is still his best to date but this time at least he looked like he knew what he was doing on that stage. Not so awkward.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Maybe it was Paul's bad singing that made me hear bad sax playing.


It wasn't the quality of the sax playing I was referring to, it was the gender of the person playing it


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> It wasn't the quality of the sax playing I was referring to, it was the gender of the person playing it


Ahh.. Okay *she* was horrible!  I had my TV tuner minimized and was listening. I sometimes surf around while watching.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Scotty just sang Elvis last week, how is he not switching it up? He might as well sing Country when able to. It shows who he is and although he's not my cup of tea he really does nail every song he sings. Randy is right, this kid will be a star if he leaves this week or wins the entire thing.. doesn't matter. People are probably already lined up to sign him.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

In The Air Tonight is one of my top 5 all time favorite songs!! I wish Casey would have done that....

How pissed are the judges going to be if Casey goes home this week.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Imma vote for Casey just to PO Iovine.
Dipwad.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Imma vote for Casey just to PO Iovine.
> Dipwad.


Iovine does seem like a dip at times for sure.



photoshopgrl said:


> Scotty just sang Elvis last week, how is he not switching it up? He might as well sing Country when able to. It shows who he is and although he's not my cup of tea he really does nail every song he sings. Randy is right, this kid will be a star if he leaves this week or wins the entire thing.. doesn't matter. People are probably already lined up to sign him.


He just seems to be stuck on country. But that probably will go over with country fans. Just not my thing.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> In The Air Tonight is one of my top 5 all time favorite songs!! I wish Casey would have done that....


Agreed, I love the part especially where the big drum beat comes in.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Haley got a little screamy in that song.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> It wasn't the quality of the sax playing I was referring to, it was the gender of the person playing it


At least she's hot! :up:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> At least she's hot! :up:


That's why it surprised me you didn't notice it 

Iovine did tell Jacob to shut it, so yay that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I feel like every time he sings I'm being preached at but that was the most preachy yet. That being said it wasn't too bad.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, James rocked... and to have Zak Wylde playing with him. Pure awesome.

It also helps I'm a Sammy Hagar fan and was singing right along.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I really can't predict bottom 3 this week. If I had to guess I'd say Paul, Jacob and Haley.... but honestly I think Paul's fanbase will carry him so it might end up being another shock or Casey/Stefano again.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I don't think any of them did themselves any favors tonight. I don't care for heavy metal or James. Casey just sings strange to me with that little squeezy sound at the end of every line. I like Scotty but he has become too predictable. I thought Haley struggled a little. Not the best song choice for her. Lauren was alright. Stefano, who cares. I fast forwarded thru Paul and Jacob.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Scotty: "I'm going back to my Country roots"  Too bad he switched songs. I love "Everybody's Talkin'"


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Two guys made great decisions by going against Iovine's ideas and one did great by listening to Iovine. Casey and James, way to stick by your guns and do what you want. Jacob, Best performance since God Bless the Child.

The Songs

*Paul *- "Old Time Rock and Roll" - Paul, go home. The weakest performance of the night by far!!!

*Lauren *- "The Climb" - Very good. maybe she appealed to the young voters by singing Miley.

*Stefano *- "End of the Road" by Boyz II Men - One of the better Stefano performances but I am not sure it is enough to lift him out of the bottom 3.

*Scotty *- "I Crossed My Heart" - Scotty is Scotty. Very damn good at what he does, which is country. He has the country vote locked up the question is are there enough Idol country fans to keep him in it until the end?

*Casey *- "Nature Boy" - Loved, loved, loved that he stood his ground and did the song he wanted to do!! I really enjoyed it but I think I am more jazz oriented that the average Idol fan.

*Haley *- "Call Me" - Good but I don't think it was good enough. She was really belting out at the end but the beginning was forgettable. Hopefully jennifer's pleas to keep the girls will keep her around another week.

*Jacob *- "Bridge Over Troubled Water" - Best Jacob performance since God Bless the Child so many weeks ago.

*James *- "Heavy Metal" - That was a pretty damn *EPIC * performance!! Thank God he stuck by his guns and did what he wanted to do. Just Amazing. Whether you like Metal or not he is by far the best Performer of the bunch.

So my opinions for what they are worth:

*Top 2*
James - By a large margin
Casey - For sticking with his gut and going against the grain

*Middle 3*
Jacob
Lauren
Scotty

*Bottom 3*
Paul - He has become the Tim Urban of this season for me.
Stefano
Haley

After punishing me by sending Pia home last week America please do me the favor of sending Paul home finally!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Imma vote for Casey just to PO Iovine.
> Dipwad.


I am thinking the same! I may vote for the first time ever just to support Casey's decision to stick with the jazz number.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Ahh.. Okay *she* was horrible!  I had my TV tuner minimized and was listening. I sometimes surf around while watching.


We will need to put you in the bottom three for this mistake, the sax was HOT.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Top 2

*James *- He is like Adam Lambert with balls. He won't be making a dance record when he releases. Any AI that rocks out Sammy Hagar and Judas Priest is tops with me.
*Lauren* - Made a bad song enjoyable by adding a great vocal.
.... Can't think of a third.

_A bunch of decent performances, no judging to help. I think the judges suffer from front row syndrome. Concerts are almost always great when your way up close. _

My bottom 3

*Scotty* The One note wonder. Country is cool, just not his country.
*Jacob* Nails on chalk board.
*Casey* - Nice swing in a miss so he gets some credit. He looks like he is really sick, I thought he was throwing the performance to get out of the competition. Looks like he is done.

America's bottom

*Casey
Jacob
Haley*

Thinking Jacob may go home and Haley being a girl getting the only negative reviews may save her with sympathy votes. Would hate to see her go. As @Kamakzie says she is the only Hottie in the competition (even with screen minimized and not watching he realizes she is hot)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I *cannot* believe nobody in Production or Wardrobe noticed this, but Jennifer had a HUGE dryer sheet stuck on the front of her skirt when the judges came out in the opening!!!

*Paul* - I'd rather see Pia not move than Paul move. MEH.

*Lauren* - Thought she did well, but there was something in the big note at the end that sounded a bit rough. I think she does have a decent shot at picking up some of the Pia votes.

*Stefano* - Never heard/heard of this song before. Probably sang it just fine, but I was so bored I had to break out the electronic Sudoku during his performance.

*Scotty* - I'm a Scotty fan, and a big George Strait fan, but I almost wish he would have done "_Everybody's Talkin'_". Still liked him, though. I do think he could have done without the back up singers - too many times they actually drowned him out.

*Casey* - Sounded like the song choice of a 19 year old child of 60+ year old parents. There seemed to be some really bad notes in there, and sometimes I'm not too much a fan of some of his vocal embelishments. Not sure that was a great song choice in the environment seemingly ruled by tween girls. I mean 62 year old Steven Tyler's mother used to sing that to him when he was a baby?!?!?

*Haley* - I liked this, but it wasn't her best effort, either.

*Jacob* - He managed to 'over-drama' _Bridge Over Troubled Water_. I love that song, hated his performance, but I really don't at all like his style so it's hard for me to be objective.

*James* - I am not and never have been a Metal fan, but I really, really liked this performance. And a big thumbs up for sticking to his guns!

I have no idea what America is going to do, but I would like to see a bottom three of Paul, Stefano and Jacob. Any of those three could go home, and aside from a recap next week I probably wouldn't even remember which of them left this week.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Jacob manages to turn most songs into cheeseball SNL sketch performances.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

For the most part I enjoyed last night's show. My bottom 3 this week would be Paul, Jacob, and Stefano. At least Haley provides a little eye candy, besides I don't see another girl going home this week. Hopefully Paul will be leaving although after last week you never know.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Fifty thousand watts of power... whooohoooo

...and we need to keep Haley for eye candy. 

rofl on the JLucPicard's dryer sheet comment.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

The thing that concerns me and makes me think Haley might go home is the fact that she was the ONLY one criticized at all last night. Combine that with the fact that girls seem to get fewer votes due to the voting demographic and it could spell trouble. 

I hope not and I hope Jennifer's plea to keep the girls helps, especially if it can hasten Paul's exit.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO Haley was the weakest performer and deserves to go, regardless of gender.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

ADG said:


> IMO Haley was the weakest performer and deserves to go, regardless of gender.


Agreed.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

ADG said:


> IMO Haley was the weakest performer and deserves to go, regardless of gender.





photoshopgrl said:


> Agreed.


Don't Agree - Paul was the weakest, in my opinion.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Paul was horrible AGAIN. Please get him gone.

Lauren best of the night IMO.

Scotty is my favorite, but I think he picked the wrong song. I'm biased tho as George Strait is by far my favorite county singer, and I've heard that song about 1000 times. Scotty didn't nail it.

I thought Haley was fun in that performance, but how can you think she was worse than Paul???

Paul is terrible at this level.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Maui said:


> Don't Agree - Paul was the weakest, in my opinion.


But I did agree! 

Paul has the weakest vocal ability but he's one of the better performers.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

as each week chugs along i am discovering i am not vested very much in who stays or gos and who ultimately wins.

my biggest disappointment remains Lauren who is probably the most talented but doesn't seem to have the ability to take it to the jugular. she's got the voice is she ever going to slay a song? i am thinking it won't happen.

casey dawg - that was just bad - on so many levels.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

These judges are trying to sell us on how great these people are. I'm not buying it!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> We will need to put you in the bottom three for this mistake, the sax was HOT.


I'll have to re-watch for her but it sounded bad to me. Maybe Paul's badness overwrote my ear drums!


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

How the heck did an American Idol contestant get Zakk Wylde to perform with him?!

My wife and daughter were watching last night and I was goofing around on the laptop and then Seacrest said something about See James bring heavy metal to the AI stage, and I thought it might be interesting so I started paying a little more attention.

The they walked out and i said, "Holy crap, that's Zakk Wylde!" To which my wife and daughter said, who is that?

Then Stephen Tyler said something about him singing Judas Priest before, so i had to look that up, and I ran across a video on YouTube with James out to dinner with Chris Jericho and The Miz (I can't remember his real name). Durbin is barely in it and never talks, but it's funny.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I think his last name is Mizanin.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Maui said:


> Don't Agree - Paul was the weakest, in my opinion.


I guess I'm a bad judge of Paul. I simply don't get him. I would have voted him off weeks ago. But apparently he has a big fan base and a lot of people enjoy both his style and his performing - so what do I know?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> LOL at JLo in the aftermath of Pia getting ousted. "I wish there was something we could do." There was but you used it on Casey!


There _is_ something they can do - they can sign her to a record deal and release it before pretty much everyone forgets who she is.

Oh, wait, no, 19 is enforcing its unwritten rule that nobody can release anything before the winner's single, and we won't even know who that is until May 25 (remember, the final week is Tuesday-Wednesday) - and nobody who's not involved with 19 can sign anybody until August 25.

(Then again, having Pia 9th might be an advantage for the two singers eliminated before her, as it gives people an excuse to show up early for the tour shows rather than "waiting until the people we don't want to hear" have already sung. Of course, this is under the assumption that they sing in order of elimination...)


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I never woulda thought I'd ever see a song by the Red Rocker be sung on AI. Anyone who knows Sammy's music would not classify him as Heavy Metal, but when you're singing a song called "Heavy Metal" featuring Zakk Wylde on the guitar what do you expect people to think? I'm very happy he went with his gut instead of what Iovine wanted.

On a different note...is dialidol stuff considered spoilers or can it be talked about here?


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I like Paul in small doses. His 1st week performance, Maggie May and last night's song fit his style. I haven't liked his other song choices. Oh, the sax player was hot and her solo was good, but wasn't mixed very well.

As much as I want to root for the local kid, I have grown to dislike Stefano immensely.

I like Casey a lot, but didn't like this week's performance.

I also like Haley and thought she was pretty good, but she's been better.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> I never woulda thought I'd ever see a song by the Red Rocker be sung on AI. Anyone who knows Sammy's music would not classify him as Heavy Metal, but when you're singing a song called "Heavy Metal" featuring Zakk Wylde on the guitar what do you expect people to think? I'm very happy he went with his gut instead of what Iovine wanted.
> 
> On a different note...is dialidol stuff considered spoilers or can it be talked about here?


I agree that Hagar isn't metal, but I don't think the general populace knows the difference. I didn't honestly think that Randy or Jlo knew the difference, then Randy drops Avenged Sevenfold. (love 'em or hate 'em, they're definitely metal)


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

DialIdol has got Casey at the bottom but they were way off last week having Pia in the top 4 so the online voting must be having a big impact on this seasons votes.

I would send Jacob packing. I enjoy him less and less each week.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Top 2 would be James and Casey. I absolutely LOVED Casey's song this week.

Paul needs to go home. Please.

Haley can follow him.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

sean67854 said:


> I agree that Hagar isn't metal, but I don't think the general populace knows the difference. I didn't honestly think that Randy or Jlo knew the difference, then Randy drops Avenged Sevenfold. (love 'em or hate 'em, they're definitely metal)


Classification is always a tricky thing. Those who are fans of the specific genre always have a much narrower view of the category than everyone else does. I am not even sure I could define Metal and differentiate it from "Hard Rock" which is what I would have called this Sammy song back in the day. To many people jazz is jazz but of course Jazz purists cringe at some of the artists that are labels as jazz these days.

Regardless of the category, the performance rocked and Zakk was great, and I am not usually the biggest fan of that style of guitar playing.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Paul needs to go home. Please.


You have that as a macro don't you?? I have been thinking of doing the same. His appeal baffles me. He started things off and I remember thining "Hey, he did better this week". Then after the last performnce they played his clip in review first and I was like Oh God, that was bad compared to everyone else.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

What's up with the blond horn stars? I saw Rod Stewart in Vegas last November and I was sure Paul borrowed Rod's saxophonist Katja Rieckermann. I guess Katja is a bit longer in the tooth but looked and sounded just fine about 35 rows back.

*Mindi Abair*








*Katja Rieckermann*


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

Again, I want to like *Paul*, but that was terrible. Worst of the night.

*Jacob*, I don't really care for but I thought he did the best with his S&G, despite the drama.

*Casey*, had a good vibe going but was all over the place.

I love old Hagar but I did not like *James*' version of the song at all. Just... too much.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

James was the only one who gave me what Jenifer calls goose pimples - to me he is by far the most enjoyable one to watch week in and week out.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Okay I listened to the Paul performance again just to see if I misjudged the Sax lady. I did. Her first couple notes sounded bad but she nailed it after that. Listening to Paul again was still brutal!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Just finished a rewatch with the husband (who is asleep by air time) and that band is simply terrible. There is no life, no energy, and no punch at all.
And the mix that goes out to teevee makes it worse.

That's IMO nine tenths why everything feels so karaoke.
They need to get the band down where we can see them and feel some of their energy and get someone to arrange songs so they sound halfway decent.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

What was Randy wearing? Is he Hufflepuff?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

sean67854 said:


> How the heck did an American Idol contestant get Zakk Wylde to perform with him?!


I'm seriously not trying to threadcrap here, but what is the big deal with this guy? I looked at his Wikipedia page, and from what I gather the biggest thing he has done is that he used to play guitar for Ozzy. Is he a big superstar in the heavy metal world or something?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

David Platt said:


> I'm seriously not trying to threadcrap here, but what is the big deal with this guy? I looked at his Wikipedia page, and from what I gather the biggest thing he has done is that he used to play guitar for Ozzy. Is he a big superstar in the heavy metal world or something?


I think it is more to do with the fact that someone of note from that genre would actually consent to appear on a cheesey reality show like American Idol.

I mean it's not as if Idol hasn't had its share of notable guest stars- they still have a huge audience that is worth targeting, no matter how much it might sting the ego of whomever. 
But metal doesn't usually play that way.

I'd be interested to know who made the phone call. It can be perceived as lending an air of legitimacy to James.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I'm seriously not trying to threadcrap here, but what is the big deal with this guy? I looked at his Wikipedia page, and from what I gather the biggest thing he has done is that he used to play guitar for Ozzy. Is he a big superstar in the heavy metal world or something?


Essentially, yes he is a pretty big name when it comes to metal guitarists. The style of playing is usually not my cup of tea but it worked for the song very well.

Interesting to note that, according to James, he is coming up with these performance ideas. He said that he asked Zakk to perform and a few weeks ago it was his idea to have the piano burst into flames. He says the producers try an accomodate the wishes whenever possible.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> There _is_ something they can do - they can sign her to a record deal and release it before pretty much everyone forgets who she is.
> 
> Oh, wait, no, 19 is enforcing its unwritten rule that nobody can release anything before the winner's single, and we won't even know who that is until May 25 (remember, the final week is Tuesday-Wednesday) - and nobody who's not involved with 19 can sign anybody until August 25.
> 
> (Then again, having Pia 9th might be an advantage for the two singers eliminated before her, as it gives people an excuse to show up early for the tour shows rather than "waiting until the people we don't want to hear" have already sung. Of course, this is under the assumption that they sing in order of elimination...)


Seacrest on his radio show said they are changing Idol up this year and are working on releasing singles prior to the end of the season because of so much talent they have this year.


----------

